# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Türk Aileye şok Saldırı!

## bozok

*Türk Aileye şok Saldırı!*


 

*Almanya'dan Türkiye'ye tatil için yola çıktılar. Ama yolculukları Bulgaristan'da kabusa döndü.*


Komşu ülkede, anne baba ve 2 çocuklarını elektrik direğine kelepçelediler, arabalarını yaktılar, değerli eşyelerini aldılar... 

Bulgaristan'dan transit geçiş yapan yabancıların korkulu rüyası olan otoyol mafyası, uzun bir sessizlik döneminin ardından yine sahneye çıktı. 

Tatil için Türkiye'ye gitmeye çalışan Türk ailesi, Filibe kenti bölgesinde polis giysili soyguncuların hedefi oldu. 

Bulgaristan İçişleri Bakanlığı'ndan edinilen bilgiye göre, Almanya'dan Türkiye'ye tatil için dönen gurbetçi aile, Filibe kenti yakınlarında *“E-5 Trakya Otoyolu*'nda polis giysisi giymiş kişiler tarafından durduruldu. 

*ANNE BABA VE 2 üOCUğA EZİYET* 

Anne, baba ve 2 çocuktan oluşan gurbetçi aile, trafik kontrolünden geçeceklerini sanarken, silahlı 2 soyguncuyla karşı karşıya geldiler. Soyguncular, silah tehdidiyle etkisiz duruma getirdikleri Türk aileyi Eski Zağra bölgesinde Granit köyü merasına götürdüler. 

*PARALARINI ALMAKLA KALMADILAR* 

Ailenin tüm bireylerini bir elektrik direğine kelepçeleyen soyguncular, arabada bulunan 3 bin 500 Avro, cep telefonları, kimlik belgeleri ve tüm değerli eşyaları aldılar. Soyguncular, bununla da yetinmeyip aracı da benzin dökerek yaktılar ve kendilerine ait beyaz bir otomobille kaçtılar. 

*SüZDE üNLEMLER ALINMIşTI...* 

Soruşturma sürdürüldüğü için isimleri açıklanmayan gurbetçi ailenin, saatler sonra yoldan geçen bir kişinin durumu polise bildirmesi üzerine kurtulduğu öğrenildi. 

Emniyet yetkilileri, olayla ilgili geniş çaplı bir soruşturma başlatıldığını ve soyguncuların yakalanması için ülke genelinde operasyonlar düzenlendiğini bildirdiler. 

Bulgaristan İçişleri Bakanlığı Basın Merkezi, kısa bir süre tatil için Avrupa'dan Türkiye'ye giden Türk gurbetçilerin güvenliğini sağlamak üzere otoyol güzergahlarında güvenlik önlemlerinin artırıldığını açıklamıştı. 



*23.06.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------

